# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  Growver, lawn watering robot, Revely Microsystems LLC., Austin, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Revely Microsystems LLC.

growver.com

facebook.com/GrowverRobot

twitter.com/growverrobot

"Growver: Lawn Watering Robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Growver, lawn watering robot Kickstarter video

Published on Apr 14, 2016




> Meet Growver, the lawn-watering hero your grass has been waiting for. Growver is a robot that attaches to your garden hose. Using its wire sensing technology, Growver intelligently navigates and irrigates your lawn

----------

